

Parse Releases Their REST API - tyler
https://www.parse.com/docs/rest

======
KevBurnsJr
This is an HTTP API, not a REST API.

[http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/rest-apis-must-be-
hyperte...](http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/rest-apis-must-be-hypertext-
driven)

~~~
psadauskas
Furthering our wanderings down this off-topic thread, I agree with you
completely, but every time I point it out, I get accused of being a "pedant".
I've implemented several truly restful APIs, and they've always worked
beautifully, but they're internal or private. I tell others about it, and the
immense advantages, but they see every other HTTP-RPC API out there and copy
that instead.

Why is it that there's no examples of a truly restful web service in practice?
The only one I can think of offhand is Sun Cloud's API, which is pretty dead.
Its hard to espouse the virtues of a truly restful API when there aren't any
examples to point at.

Edit: The downvotes would seem to just further my point...

~~~
enjo
Twilio is pretty close.

~~~
psadauskas
I hadn't looked at theirs before, but yeah, its a lot better than most.
AFAICT, still doesn't have a single point of entry, but the response documents
do have links to other resources, rather than IDs.

~~~
johns
Single point of entry: <https://api.twilio.com/>

------
RoboTeddy
This looks simple and well-designed.

It's weird how so many APIs don't feel like they were actually designed by
programmers. This one, on the other hand, just looks right.

------
keeganpoppen
Awesome-- I was looking into Parse for a project I was working on, but was
really needed access to their data storage otherwise I was going to have to
have to hand roll it. Glad that I put it off a weekend! :)

------
chubs
I'm a big fan of these guys - i just send a support question and got a
response in 4 minutes!

~~~
Nemisis7654
Yeah, these guys are great. I recently received a personalized email about an
update they were releasing and then I was asked about the application I was
building. It's little things like that that make me like these guys and will
make me stick with them.

Edit: Spelling.

------
Skroob
I've never heard of Parse before, so thanks for the link because it looks like
a dream come true for me.

~~~
kevinpet
I'd like to see the ability to delegate the storage to other accounts. That
is, I want XYZ app to use my parse account, not XYZs. It sounds a good place
to hook in what I'd like to see around owning my own data and having universal
access to it.

------
evanlong
This service is pure magic awesome!

